

Show HN: iOS App Packager – Share Your App Without Requiring Testers to Register - navidsafa
http://blog.placeit.net/ios-app-packager/

======
softdev12
I really like the idea. Testing on ios is beyond a major pain. When I read the
title to the post, I thought you found some way to install on a real device
without having to go through the testflight process (and submit the app to
apple for beta review) via a simple install link. But it seems that the tester
needs to have Xcode (i.e. be a developer caliber installer). This doesn't take
away from the idea, though. Any improvement in ease of testing is huge.

I previously used testflight before Apple acquired it. They recently shut down
the standalone website. I found that process way easier than the current
process. All I had to do was send an email to a non-technical user and the app
was installed. Now it's more hoops to jump through and ladders to climb.

~~~
navidsafa
Yes the current process is ridiculous.

That's true. We didn't get around having to install Xcode. Would be great if
we could though. Suggestions would be great.

------
1ngvarr
Oh, i really know, this problem. Nice idea!

------
N0RMAN
No download link provided?

~~~
navidsafa
Sry it's there now. Refresh

